# Kayak Wars team name * help * lol



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

ok...we are IN...but dont have a name yet. need some help. so far we have a few but can't decide....

Team:
Plastik Ass
Whale Bait
Knee Buster
Go for Broke
Ceviche express (love making ceviche)
Wore out
...we have so many more ...we are so burnt trying to come up with a freaking team name....unreel...

help us out

lol

we have spend so many hrs..looking for a name its not even funny...at the end I guess we are not gonna joint S#@%t


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Heck I like " UNREEL ". Lol


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Maybe Drag burners? It would be cool to having a little dude with a big ass rod and reel bent over and the reel on fire! Have the little dude sporting a pissed off look! Now that would be cool :thumbup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

lol....i pictured that....or a spinning reel upside-down


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Now u got me think! Even better would be to have a big king Mac kinda in front skying out of the water with a hook locked in his jaw and he has a pissed of look as well! Now that would be Awesome IMO?? O it gets better have the little guy in a yak making serious wakes! As you can tell I am thinking as I type haha :thumbup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

hey man what kinda beer you are drinking....lol


----------



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Team Inshoregasm


----------



## Vondy (Oct 31, 2010)

I am kind of diggin the Drag Burners!


----------



## Vondy (Oct 31, 2010)

I have been trying to come up with something along the lines of reel smoke, reel smokers, pulling drag... Drag Burners is good! Snatch it, you on a KW team?


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

vondy how about sea weed smokers...lol....eeer!


----------



## Vondy (Oct 31, 2010)

No man! I would prefer PLASTIK ASS to that...


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Vondy said:


> I have been trying to come up with something along the lines of reel smoke, reel smokers, pulling drag... Drag Burners is good! Snatch it, you on a KW team?


 No not yet!


----------

